# White Chili



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

This is something a little different to add to your winter soup recipes. Its not chicken soup and its not chicken tortilla soup in caught up in the middle. 

1- Rotisserie Chicken deboned
32oz Chicken Stock
2- cans Great Northern beans ( drained and rinsed )
1- small can green chili peppers (or 4 Anaheim peppers roasted and skins removed and then chopped/ diced.)
1- red onion chopped
1/2 of a bunch green onions
1/2 cup chopped celery

SautÃ©e onions,celery and green chilies in olive oil. Add minced garlic at end.
Add 1 can of drained white beans and mash up.
Add 32oz chicken stock
Season to taste(Cumin,pepper,oregano,garlic powder)
2 cap fills of Worcestershire sauce
Squeeze juice from 1/2 of a lemon or lime
Cook med/high for 30 mins
Add the other can of Drained Whte beans ( don't mash)
Add deboned Rotisserie Chicken
Simmer 20 mins...Enjoy


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds really good thanks love soup.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

WW, Thats a great recipe. Its something you dont see or hear of too much. 


I make a similar one but with White Homily, hm cheeken stock, milk and white tortilla.. I also skip the canned stuff and store made as much as possible to avoid salts and unnecessary flavoring. Guess that why I cook so dang much..lol


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I just may try this one this weekend. I will probably boil and debone my own chicken though.

Thanks


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Looks good*



Captain Dave said:


> WW, Thats a great recipe. Its something you dont see or hear of too much.
> 
> I make a similar one but with White Homily, hm cheeken stock, milk and white tortilla.. I also skip the canned stuff and store made as much as possible to avoid salts and unnecessary flavoring. Guess that why I cook so dang much..lol


Yes Capt,,I get the low salt canned stuff when available. The roasted peppers really set the flavors off in this dish. The homily will be added to the next pot of White Chili. I forgot to mention in my original post about adding some chopped Cilantro while cooking and then as a garnish afterwards.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

This sounds GREAT !!!!

Gonna try it soon...your recipes are always top notch !


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Many different recipe's out there on white chili . One that I grew up with was made with pulled chicken breast and tomatillos instead of any peppers. " Mild " is the key to white chili , totally unique.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Made a double batch of it this evening along with a skillet of cornbread....

I made it exactly as the recipe was written.....very, very good. I'll add this to my cold weather menu !!!

Thanks !


----------



## claydeaux96 (Aug 2, 2016)

Its already been a year since i made White Chili...time is moving to quick. White Chili tomorrow for sure.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------

